# Name Suggestions for a Paint



## cedarane (Jun 11, 2012)

Need some help choosing names for my *hopefully* new horse. He is a gelding, sorrel Medicine Hat Overo (I think). I like unusual noun names - he's a quiet gentle and kind soul but is very smart and willing.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

What is his name now? Do you not like it? Wish my daughter were here... she is great with names... me? not so much  I am glad you decided on him


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks like Wildfire to me.  Others would be Shaman, Copperwind or Redwood.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's gorgeous!! Looks like a Flash to me.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I would first point out ge isnt a medicine hat buut he looks like a merch i dont know why haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

I love the shield on his chest!


----------



## cedarane (Jun 11, 2012)

*What's in a name?*



WickedNag said:


> What is his name now? Do you not like it? Wish my daughter were here... she is great with names... me? not so much  I am glad you decided on him


Ugh no, his name right now is GoGo. :/


----------



## cedarane (Jun 11, 2012)

*Medicine Hat*



BarrelracingArabian said:


> I would first point out ge isnt a medicine hat buut he looks like a merch i dont know why haha.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


A medicine hat has to be surrounded on the poll and ears by white correct? No color on the face? Which is fine with me - he's stunning without that little extra.

What kind of paint is he anyhow?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Correct. I believe he woulf be tobiano however i could be wrong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Patches?


----------



## cedarane (Jun 11, 2012)

*Tobiano?*



BarrelracingArabian said:


> Correct. I believe he woulf be tobiano however i could be wrong.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Tobiano: The most common spotting pattern, characterized by rounded markings with white legs and white across the back between the withers and the dock of the tail, usually arranged in a roughly vertical pattern and more white than dark, with the head usually dark and with markings like that of a normal horse. i.e. star, snip, strip, or blaze. _ *Yep - he has all of those.*

_Overo: A group of spotting patterns characterized by sharp, irregular markings with a horizontal orientation, usually more dark than white, though the face is usually white, sometimes with blue eyes. The white rarely crosses the back, and the lower legs are normally dark._ Nope, he has more white definitely.

_Tovero: spotting pattern that is a mix of tobiano and overo coloration, such as blue eyes on a dark head._ Nope - thankfully, blue eyes are beautiful but they have such a hard time in the sun.


----------



## cedarane (Jun 11, 2012)

Well, so far I like

Amish
Asher
Cannon
Churchill
Deacon 
Hero
Lancelot
Lazarus 
Levite
Loki
Luther
Pastor
Preacher
Sailor
Shaman
Spirit
Steeple
Trinity
Truth
Zion


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Redfeather's Wind Dancer, gotta have a unique name for him, this is what i thought of when i saw his pic. 
Hope you like it!!!
Good luck with him!!!


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

"Show Names" are in quotes, (Barn Names) are in parenthesis  Made this all myself - likely won' find them on google 

"My Soul To Keep" 
"Feet On Fire" 
"Raise A Flag" 
"My One Wonder" 
"Raise the Bar High"
"Dancing On Coals"
"Coat of Arms"
"Let Them Fly"
"All The City Lights"
"Too Close For Cold"
"The Highlife"
"Cruise Down Memory Lane"
"One Last Dance"
"My Monte Carlo"

( Cruze)
( Bolt)
( Flamer)
( Blaze)
( Flagger)
( Monty)
( Coal)
( Wonder)
( Flyer)

Sorry, not good with barn names  Hope this helps.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I love Native American names for paints. 

Native American Names & Meanings


----------



## cedarane (Jun 11, 2012)

WickedNag said:


> I love Native American names for paints.
> 
> Native American Names & Meanings


I do too - I just haven't found one that suits him yet. If he was a girl, I'd name him Sioux.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

My daughter's horses name is Cheveyo. In Hopi it mean Spirit Warrior in French it means horse  I have a Tango


----------



## cedarane (Jun 11, 2012)

Cheval is French for horse.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Charger??


----------



## SplashedOvero (May 16, 2012)

Hes Tobiano. 
I like Apache


----------

